# Aftermarket Blaupunkt w/DIC display?



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if a replacement Blaupunkt radio can be ordered that will connect to the DIC? I know it’s a long-shot.


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

after the experience with the POS grainy, noisy stock model, i'm not exactally in a hurry to get another Blau****pt


----------

